# Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2018)

*Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

Hi, Frage steht oben.
Geht wegen baulichen Gegebenheiten in dem Fall nur shr schlecht anders.

Dsl50.000 wird gebucht.


----------



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

Also der Splitter sollte ab. Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nen alten ISDN/DSL Anschluss. Da du jetzt über Annex J angebunden bist (VoIP) solltest du das Teil weg schmeißen 

Edit: Es gibt ja jetzt nichts mehr zu splitten, vorher kam ein ISDN/Analog Signal und ein ADSL/ADSL2+ über eine Kupferleitung, jetzt läuft das ganze ja nur noch ohne Spannung mit einem VDSL Signal, daher solltest du nur ein Signatur Kabel zwischen Box und TAE haben^^


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Also der Splitter sollte ab. Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nen alten ISDN/DSL Anschluss. Da du jetzt über Annex J angebunden bist (VoIP) solltest du das Teil weg schmeißen



Ja, steht auch in der Anleitung.
Aber die Frage ist: gehts trotzdem auch wenn man das sing einfach dran laesst.

Das ding ist hinter der wand eingemauert.


----------



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, steht auch in der Anleitung.
> Aber die Frage ist: gehts trotzdem auch wenn man das sing einfach dran laesst.
> 
> Das ding ist hinter der wand eingemauert.



Also es sollte theoretisch gehen, aber es ensteht ja noch mehr Dämpfung durch den Splitter, dadurch kann das Signal schwach werden und der SNR in den Keller gehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Also es sollte theoretisch gehen, aber es ensteht ja noch mehr Dämpfung durch den Splitter, dadurch kann das Signal schwach werden und der SNR in den Keller gehen.



HM...okay....danke erstmal für die Antwort 

Da DSL 100000 angeboten wird aber nur dsl50000 gebucht wurde, sollte ja die signalverschlechterung trotzdem kein so großes Problem sein?


----------



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> HM...okay....danke erstmal für die Antwort
> 
> Da DSL 100000 angeboten wird aber nur dsl50000 gebucht wurde, sollte ja die signalverschlechterung trotzdem kein so großes Problem sein?



Kommt immer drauf an, wenn die 50 MBit/s Leitung auch über Vectoring läuft, könnte es zu Schwierigkeiten kommen, welchen Router hast du eigentlich?


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an, wenn die 50 MBit/s Leitung auch über Vectoring läuft, könnte es zu Schwierigkeiten kommen, welchen Router hast du eigentlich?



Geht nicht um meinen Anschluss 
Router ist dort eine fritzbox 7430 

Naja, die hohen Bandbreiten werden durch vectoring realisiert.
Bis jetzt war dort nur DSL 1500 verfuegbar


----------



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Geht nicht um meinen Anschluss
> Router ist dort eine fritzbox 7430
> 
> Naja, die hohen Bandbreiten werden durch vectoring realisiert.
> Bis jetzt war dort nur DSL 1500 verfuegbar



50Mbit/s können auch ohne Vectoring realisiert werden. 

Aber die Fritzbox ist gut, ich habe z.B. mit meiner 7390 Probleme bei 100Mbit/s Vectoring, weil die CPU in der Box zu schwach ist^^


----------



## Deep Thought (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

Ein Splitter ist eine Frequenzweiche. Er lässt tiefe Frequenzen zum ISDN-Anschluss durch, und höhere zum DSL-Modem. Das Problem ist, dass neuere DSL-Varianten (sog. Annex J) auch die tiefen Frequenzen von ISDN für den Upload mitbenutzt. (Siehe Bild : Datei:ADSL annex overview.svg – Wikipedia )

Es könnte sein, dass das Modem die blockierten Frequenzen erkennt, und eine Verbindung mit deutlich geringerem Upload aufbaut. Das kann ich nicht sagen, da bin ich Theoretiker. Das wirst du im Zweifel merken...
 Wie Torben schon sagt, sollte der Splitter besser raus.


----------



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

Genau, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, der Upload könnte dadurch schlechter werden, der Upload bei Annex J nimmt jetzt im Frequenzband mehr Platz ein, weil das analoge oder ISDN Signal ja jetzt nicht mehr mit über die Leitung geschickt wird.

Habe mal ein Bild in den Anhang dafür gepackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> 50Mbit/s können auch ohne Vectoring realisiert werden.
> 
> Aber die Fritzbox ist gut, ich habe z.B. mit meiner 7390 Probleme bei 100Mbit/s Vectoring, weil die CPU in der Box zu schwach ist^^



Ja, das Problem hatte ich an meinem 100mbit vectoring Anschluss mit meiner 7390 auch.
Bin dann auf die 7590 umgestiegen und absolut stabile Verbindung mit 102mbit anstatt den vorherigen 86 die ich im schnitt nur wacklig mt der 7390 erreichte.

Die 7390 werde ich aber am Hausanschluss meiner Eltern weiter betreiben....die buchen eh nur DSL 50.000 und dafür wird sie wohl reichen 
Es wäre auch schade um das gute alte Stück.

Der Anschluss der mit dem festverlegten Splitter ist der meines onkels.... Der macht mir momentan sorgen......ich schau mir das am Wochenende dann mal an.

@deepthought, danke für die info. Ich sehe schon es führt kein weg dran vorbei da was aufzureißen ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

Mit ein bisschen Glück sollte die FritzBox flexibel genug sein, um ein VDSL auch hinter einen Splitter auszuhandeln.
Allerdings musst du bedenken, dass dir dann eventuell Bandbreite verloren geht. Zumindest VDSL100 ist auf den gesamten Frquenzbereich von Annexe J gerechnet. Wenn du jetzt einen Splitter reinhängst klaust du den unteren Teil vom Frequenzband, und dir stehen nur noch die oberen Frequenzen nach Annexe B zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, steht auch in der Anleitung.
> Aber die Frage ist: gehts trotzdem auch wenn man das sing einfach dran laesst.
> 
> Das ding ist hinter der wand eingemauert.



Wie jetzt? Die eigentliche Telefondose auch? Wer macht das...


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

Es gab auch schon Firmen, die haben beim Umbau ihre Server eingemauert.
Waren auch nach wie vor übers Netzwerk zu erreichen. Bis dann mal jemand das Netzwerkkabel verfolgt hat


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

So.....die wand ist aufgerissen und wir sind an der dose......die wurde aber auch selber irgendwie drangeklemmt 

Jedenfalls kommen jetzt anstatt der 50/10 Mbit am Anschluss 15/28 an  wieso is der upload so hoch 

Dachte vielleicht sind die zwei kabel vertauscht und hab sie dann mal getauscht und dann sind 15/15 

Ich dont understande


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> So.....die wand ist aufgerissen und wir sind an der dose......die wurde aber auch selber irgendwie drangeklemmt
> 
> Jedenfalls kommen jetzt anstatt der 50/10 Mbit am Anschluss 15/28 an  wieso is der upload so hoch
> 
> ...



Tips sind wirklich gerne gesehen


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. März 2018)

*AW: Funktioniert vdsl wenn man den Splitter dran lässt?*

Okay....auch wenn kein feedback mehr kam, falls es doch noch wen interessiert:

Scheint an der internen hausverkabelung zu liegen. Die Steckdose hat, grob geschätzt 200 Meter Kabelverbindung zum original Hausanschluss.....und die sehr.....improvisiert.

Das scheint das Problem zu sein.


----------

